# It's snowing



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

It is 10 AM PST. It has just started snowing in our backyard. Exactly a week ago it was in the mid-80s. Isn't climate change the pits?

No, I'm not going to let Ricky out to play in the snow, even if he wanted to (which he doesn't). He was just beautifully groomed yesterday afternoon and I don't want to ruin his coiffeur. We also have loud thunder and Ricky is sleeping peacefully through all the noise. However, the pygmy date palms in our backyard (Ying and Yang) are not happy about the situation!


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

Yes climate change is bad. I’m in Massachusetts and today it was 65 degrees and on Friday we will be getting 4 inches of snow. My app says that it is 100% chance of snow.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

KristenC said:


> Yes climate change is bad. I’m in Massachusetts and today it was 65 degrees and on Friday we will be getting 4 inches of snow. My app says that it is 100% chance of snow.


Yep, I agree, I live in SoCal and it was cold enough for some light snow today. Last week it was in the mid-80's and In exactly one week it is going to be 84F here in my backyard! My landscape plants are totally confused!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

KristenC said:


> Yes climate change is bad. I’m in Massachusetts and today it was 65 degrees and on Friday we will be getting 4 inches of snow. My app says that it is 100% chance of snow.


Ours (in PA) is today - yesterday was in the 60s and beautiful, this morning is a "winter storm watch" "feels like 13" and a 52% chance of snow but not expecting any sort of accumulation today - drops off for the rest of today and then back to a 99% chance of snow at around midnight.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Just outside of Los Angeles, it was very nippy last night with temperatures dipping into the upper 30s. Right now, it is sunny and 41F.

Boo is up and eating breakfast. He has a vet appointment at noon. Oh no!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

My husband called at 0645 AM on his way to work and said the temperature on the car was 23 degrees. The backyard temp was 38 degrees! Burrrr! It may be cold. but it's sunny and bright here.


----------

